# How painful is natural miscarriage at 8 weeks?



## goldie_uk

Hey everyone

This is my first post and it's actually on behalf of a friend. I have experienced a miscarriage myself but I opted for an operation rather than miscarry naturally. My friend is going through the same thing. She is - or thought she was - 12 weeks pregnant but her baby stopped growing at around 8 weeks. Her hospital have advised her that it would be best to wait to naturally miscarry but I know when I went through this (I had to wait a few days before I could have my op as it happened over the Easter Bank Holiday), I googled about the pain and some people had compared it with labour. Is this true? This is my friend's first baby and she's actually talking about going back to work but I've said she should definitely stay home for a while at least.


----------



## Natasha2605

I know about six people who have chosen to miscarry naturally or gone through it spontaneously and every one said it was absolutely horrific. Personally, I will opt for the procedure if I get the bad news I expect tomorrow.

So sorry for her :hugs:


----------



## goldie_uk

Thank you. When she said that the hospital recommended she wait for it to happen naturally, I did wonder if that's a money saving thing for them as, from all I've heard and read, it sounds pretty painful and traumatic to miscarry naturally. 

Hope you don't have bad news tomorrow. Miscarriages really are awful x


----------



## tankel

I had a natural MC at 12 weeks. It was really painful for about an hour with contractions that were right on top of each other for 30 mins or so. I had cramping for 5 hours total but most of it was no worse than bad menstrual cramping. 

I also recommend that she not do it at home if she is squeamish or very upset because it is important that she checks the tissue to make sure everything came out and it can be traumatic. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## MumToEva

I've had 2 miscarriages, one at 10 weeks and one at 8 weeks, and I can tell you it can vary greatly. The 10 week one was really painful - I was rolled up in a ball with intense contractions for about an hour. Having one through labour since then, I'd say it was like late stage labour,with the contractions one on top of the other. The 8 week one was totally different - couple of stabbing pains and that was it. The tissue I passed was smaller 2nd time round, so I suspect it stopped growing earlier (with the 1st I was scanned at 9 weeks and all was ok then). I would rather miscarry naturally than have it medically managed personally, but that's just me - unnecessary medial procedures freak me out.


----------



## Teri7489

I miscarried at 8 weeks and it wasnt too bad. I was at work and couldnt leave as im a nurse so just had to keep going. It was like a bad period that made me kind of stop for a moment or two every so often. Xxx


----------



## JaiParvati

Wow, Teri, you're tough!! I had a natural mc at 11 wks with the sac measuring 6 wks. It was pretty painful but not unmanageable. Like intense period cramping. I went in for a scan the week later to make sure everything was clear. By not having the D&C, I avoided anesthesia and healing time. I wish I'd been a little better prepared for what was going to happen, though, it happened in the middle of the night and I was very frightened, though not so much so as to call for help or anything. It seemed my body knew what to do.


----------



## LockandKey

I had a natural spontaneous MC at 5 weeks and 2 days, and honestly I didn't think it was that bad. Your body does, in a sense go into labor to extract everything, I started getting bad cramping for a minute long every 3-5 mins, just like you would in labor. I'd say it compares to the early stages of labor, or like a others have said, really bad menstrual cramping.


----------

